# minute mount 1 solenoid buzz



## f2wheels207 (Dec 10, 2017)

replaced solenoid, and motor. power getting to the positive terminal on the motor but just getting a buzz from the solenoid. checked all connections are tight. need some advice, no idea whats happening


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Put up a picture of your solenoid. You may have the wrong one. Otherwise bad ground, dirty main power cable connections.


----------

